# NEED HELP! ASAP



## Marketgarden (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, have a mr2 turbo but im posting this for my friend who is in despirete need for some answers, Here is what he said

" i just installed my new intake, my gf got me a typhoon intake by kn. I am bummed to say that i didnt get the one that i wanted, but hey it was gift. Anyways back to the problem at hand, i installed it a few days ago, and soon after my engine began to turn off randomly. It has happened six times now, the best i can figure is that whenever i "gun it" the car shuts down.
Anyone have a similar problem and have a solution for me?
And does anyone know if by installing the intake if it has voided my warranty?"

If any of you guys can help us out, i would be very gratefull! this is for a 350z


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

about the waranty. Put the stock intake back on and see if it still does it. If it does keep the stock intake on and take it to the shop. They don't have to know that you had a K&N on it


----------

